# How to find thread or post about cheap home cooking



## Bronte (22 Feb 2011)

Can't remember who but it was one of you with D (I think) in the name who on a couple of threads or posts gave great ideas on how to cook healthy nutritious food at a low cost. Can't find it under search, would anyone know where it is.


----------



## Leo (22 Feb 2011)

If you can remember a few words that would have been in the thread you could try search via Google in a format such as:



> strawberry cheesecake site:www.askaboutmoney.com


 
That will search AAM for threads containing those terms. 

Hmm, now I want cheesecake!
Leo


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Feb 2011)

Any help?

http://www.easyfood.ie/

http://www.lovefoodhatewaste.com/

http://allrecipes.com/


----------



## fizzelina (22 Feb 2011)

I think it was on the money makeover section that you saw them. I think it may have been DB74 who gives very good money makeover advice who gave those tips aswell?


----------



## horusd (22 Feb 2011)

fizzelina said:


> I think it was on the money makeover section that you saw them. I think it may have been DB74 who gives very good money makeover advice who gave those tips aswell?


 

Fizzelina are you trying to "butter up" DB74?


----------



## Marion (22 Feb 2011)

I actually did a google search earlier but I couldn't find anything posted recently.

DB74 might be your best bet.

Marion


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Feb 2011)

Here is DB74's advice on nutrition

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1007804&postcount=22


----------



## DB74 (22 Feb 2011)

LOL - good advice it is too


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Feb 2011)

Imagine *DB74* ... a thread all about you! ... and not one negative word in it!


----------



## Bronte (23 Feb 2011)

Yes I think it was two posts by DB74 (that's a hard name to remember !).  But when I go into his name it only shows back to 500 posts which is July 2010.  

It wasn't exactly receipes, more about how you cut corners and if I remember correctly it was advice on what he had done to really get back on budget to another poster.  The posts would have been quite long.


----------



## truthseeker (23 Feb 2011)

Bronte said:


> ....more about how you cut corners....


 
Might I have chimed in on that one about the wonders of my meat slicer? If I did I believe one of the terms in the thread was 'oyster of ham' - Ill go looking.

Edit - dont think these are the threads you are looking for - DB74 not posted on them but heres what I found:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=132790

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=146965


----------



## DB74 (23 Feb 2011)

Unfortunately I don't think it was me who posted anything useful in relation to this (or anything else I hear some of you say)


----------



## truthseeker (23 Feb 2011)

Was it dmos87?


----------



## Bronte (28 Feb 2011)

Yes truthseeker it was Dmos87.  I need it for someone trying to make a budget stretch.  Haven't found the exact one yet but I will.  Thanks everybody.


----------



## wbbs (28 Feb 2011)

MABS have a very good little cookbook of budget recipes, I'd say you'd get it from any of their offices.


----------

